# Amano & RCS with Panda Cory cats... Safe?



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

I have kept all three together. I have had no noticable problems with the corys eating the rcs babies. They may take a couple here and there but I have never noticed.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

My 90g has at least 15 cory cats and it's full of RCS. I'm sure there's some losses but only enough to keep the RCS population in check.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm convinced that you need something to pick off some RCS, because they will over populate the tank if you don't! These things are breeding machines.


----------



## Cento (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey, thanks for all the reply folks!

I'm glad to hear both that it's safe, and that RCS breed easily! 

I gather though, that in the future (most likely distant future), when I get into higher-end, more expensive, and more difficult to breed species of shrimp I shouldn't keep the cats or anything remotely predatory??


----------



## zeldar (Jun 24, 2009)

no, if you want to keep high end shrimp, its best to do a shrimp only tank. Maybe a couple ottos as they are the only true "shrimp safe" fish.


----------



## Cento (Apr 7, 2010)

zeldar said:


> no, if you want to keep high end shrimp, its best to do a shrimp only tank. Maybe a couple ottos as they are the only true "shrimp safe" fish.


 
Okay.. perfect.. Thanks for the info! roud:


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

You can keep pygmy cories with them as well. I do with high end shrimp and no problems.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Otos aren't perfectly shrimp safe. I got some on Sunday, and on Monday, one of my oldest shrimp was slowly dying, probably having its gills or organs injured by the sucking of the otos. I also know of someone who reports otos killing shrimp. Threadfin rainbowfish have throats so narrow that they couldn't even eat a shrimplet.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Otos aren't perfectly shrimp safe. I got some on Sunday, and on Monday, one of my oldest shrimp was slowly dying, probably having its gills or organs injured by the sucking of the otos. I also know of someone who reports otos killing shrimp. Threadfin rainbowfish have throats so narrow that they couldn't even eat a shrimplet.


I would stay away from threadfins completely with high end shrimp as a safeguard, but they would be fine with RCS in my opinion. And you introducing ottos is probably coincidental to your single shrimp dying. Chances are, because it is your older shrimp, it was already dying to begin with. Having an otto "suck" on a shrimp to begin with, is unlikely to happen. Healthy shrimp wouldn't even allow an otto to get close enough to it.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

when people introduce ottos and have shrimp die, they always think the otto did something... Truth is, the ammonia spike is what probably killed the shrimp... A shrimp only tank has a tiny bioload, adding a fish can shock it.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> when people introduce ottos and have shrimp die, they always think the otto did something... Truth is, the ammonia spike is what probably killed the shrimp... A shrimp only tank has a tiny bioload, adding a fish can shock it.


That is true too.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

The shrimp was only there because it had killed a bumblebee shrimp in my shrimp tank before, so I moved it. It was quite used to having fish around, as there are cardinal tetra along with various livebearers in the tank. Oddly, the carcass started turning black instead of the usual pink associated with dead shrimp.


----------



## Cento (Apr 7, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> when people introduce ottos and have shrimp die, they always think the otto did something....


I still don't understand what a school bus driv...... oh, wait... now I get it..:hihi:


Seriously though, I don't find otos as appealing as corys, but I may try them out sooner or later since everyone speaks so highly of them. Catfish are another interest (money pit) that I have...:icon_roll


----------



## hyun007 (Sep 1, 2010)

Cento said:


> I still don't understand what a school bus driv...... oh, wait... now I get it..:hihi:
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I don't find otos as appealing as corys, but I may try them out sooner or later since everyone speaks so highly of them. Catfish are another interest (money pit) that I have...:icon_roll


Otos are hardworking algae eater.
They helps to keep your tank algae in check.
Make sure you get the right one as the Siamese Algae eater looks almost the same as it and is not shrimp friendly at all.

Catfish is the last fish that I have in mind as they will eat everything they can get their mouth on, except the cory cats.


----------

